# Tivo HD for those in Canada



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

I know that the current HD models do not work in Canada. The only option right now is the series 2 models. I would like to see a model that can work with HD tv with your service provider in Canada. 

I know some people can get the OTA to work with the series 3 or HD models, but not everyone has access to OTA HD signals...I live in Edmonton and it might be at least 10 years+ before we even get one OTA HD channel. 

I have noticed that the series 2 seems to not be sold as much up in Canada. I am guessing Tivo has stop producing them, but if that happens. Some of us in Canada won't have any options at all other than Bell, Shaw, Rogers. I think it could be better.


----------



## driveby (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a Series 2 now for ~4 years. Love it. Got the new Shaw latest and greatest HD PVR and man does that interface suck! I'd love the ability to use HD Tivo. and so far HD is worth less than the Tivo so we keep going. However I just upgraded to a 1080P capable TV so I'll see how long I can stand SD when I'm paying for HD 

Tivo if you're reading this we need a solution or you'll lose all of Canada.


----------

